# Found a Baby Pigeon. need urgent help (Pics aswell)



## Gregg2005 (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey, well basically i was walking my dog and noticed a pigeon sitting in the bushes.But i knew it wasent an adult and as i got closer it didnt try to fly off, so i picked it up, and tried to get it too fly off, but no luck so i've now got it in a box in my house, but dont really no what i should be feeding it.

Its got most of its feathers. I've attached a couple of pictures.

Any help would be great!

Cheers


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Greg,

That is a young wood pigeon.

First it is best to ensure that it is stabilised as feeding too soon can be harmful. These are Cindy's instructions on how to do that :

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822&referrerid=560 

When it is stabilised you will probably have to hand feed it. You could try to get it to feed itself using the syringe and ballon method (I will place a link further down) but might have to hand feed by opening the beak and pushing food to the back of the throat. 

Suitable foods are soaked dog biscuits, fresh or defrosted peas or corn kernels (but not the tinned ones), egg-food (sold for canaries in pet shops) soaked for 10 minutes until it forms a paste then rolled into pea size pellets, chick crumbs soaked in hot but not boiling water for 15 minutes. The Gower Street Hospital uses wholemeal bread soaked in water.

Put a dish of water close to it and dip its beak in it so it knows it is there...hopefully it will drink the water itself.

If there is nothing but youth wrong with it it might be better off in a wildlife rescue place where it can mix with other wood pigeons and be released with them. If you let us know your approximate location we can tell you if there is anyone that we know that can be trusted with a wood pigeon near you! Otherwise there are a few members dotted around the UK that could help.

Can you also open its beak and look in its mouth. That should be clean and healthy with no yellow deposits. If there is anything to concern you about the mouth let don't touch it, just let us know so that we can advise you on what to do.

THis is the thread to the feeding methods:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9682&referrerid=560 

Cynthia


----------



## Gregg2005 (Aug 10, 2005)

I live in North Devon. Uk

It seems ok at the moment. But if i go near it just to check its doing ok, it puff's itself up. Im guessing this is a defence thing? I'll try to feed it tonight, and tomorrow ill take it into work (as i work at a Zoo) and im sure they'll be able to help me out.

Cheers
Any more time for the time being would be great.


----------



## Gregg2005 (Aug 10, 2005)

I've only got a 2ml syrine? Is this going to be any good for it? What food should i use in the syrine?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Greg,

Yes, the pigeon tries to make itself bigger to frighten you off.

I think you will have to abandon the syringe idea, 2ml is too small.

Do you have dog biscuits? :

Soak them in water until they are fluffy.

Open the pigeon's beak and push them one at a time to the back of the throat, the pigeon will swallow them.

Give him about a tablespoon full.

If you don't have dog biscuits use wholemeal bread that is at least a day old.

We have an experienced rehabber in Totnes...can you get the pigeon there?

Cynthia


----------



## Gregg2005 (Aug 10, 2005)

Ill have to go with the wholemeal bread, hopefully it will be ok til tomorrow, and then once ive got it to work, they should be able to help, as its a bird garden aswell. I'll let you no tomorrow evening how its doing.

Thanks for the help.

Cheers


----------

